# /boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/....

## Slalomsk8er

Ich installiere gerade Gentoo von meinem Ubuntu auf die andere Platte im Puter.

Nach "tar -xvjpf /......./Downloads/stage3-athlon-xp-2005.0.tar.bz2" habe ich boot nach boot nach boot in boot  :Question:   :Exclamation: 

Kann ich die überflüssigen boots löschen oder haben die einen Sinn?

Sonnige Grüsse

Slalomsk8er

----------

## Lenz

"/boot/boot" ist ein Link auf ".", daher wohl der Verwirrung.

```
lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root    1  5. Mär 12:09 boot -> .
```

----------

## flash49

unter /boot gibt es einen symlink:

```
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root        1 Nov 21  2004 boot -> .
```

Das sollte auch wirklich ein symlink sein! Beim kopieren muß der als echter Simlink kopiert werden: "cp -d ..." (oder "cp -a" was cp -dpPR entspricht).

----------

## moe

Und noch die Begründung dazu:

Angenommen /boot ist wie empfohlen eine separate Partition, dann sind im "Normalbetrieb" mit gemounteter boot-Partition die Dateien die grub braucht um den Bootsektor zu installieren unter /boot/grub/* zu erreichen. Wenn grub bootet, greift er allerdings auf die Partition direkt zu, also sind die Dateien dann unter /grub/*, und damit er sie trotzdem unter /boot/grub/* findet, der Symlink boot -> .

HTH Maurice

----------

## Slalomsk8er

Danke für die hilfe. 

Dachte ich doch, dass die boots nicht einfach so für nichts da sind  :Wink: 

Eine Frage noch, wie kommt ihr auf:

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root        1 Nov 21  2004 boot -> .

 :Question: 

Sonnige Grüsse

Slalomsk8er

----------

## sokar2000

```
nb ~ # cd /boot

nb boot # ls -l

insgesamt 0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 1 27. Mär 00:06 boot -> .
```

Meindt Du das?

----------

## Slalomsk8er

ls -l natürlich, ich wusste doch, dass ich das mal wusste  :Wink: 

Danke

Sonnige Grüsse

Slalomsk8er

----------

## hitachi

Hallo,

ich glaube ich habe da bei mir ein Problem mit dem boot Sachen. Ich habe mal die Festplatte gewechselt und sicher beim copieren den symlink kauptt gemacht. Auf jedenFall muss ich immer alles doppelt machen.

```
mount /boot && cd /boot
```

Leider kann man jetzt hier nicht sehen, dass einmal boot dunkelblau geschrieben ist und einmal hellblau.

```
ls -lah /boot/
```

 *Quote:*   

> total 14M
> 
> drwxr-xr-x  6 root root 1.0K Apr  8 23:40 .
> 
> drwxr-xr-x 22 root root  560 Dec 16 19:47 ..
> ...

 

```
ls -lah /boot/boot/
```

 *Quote:*   

> total 14M
> 
> drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 1.0K Apr  7 09:56 .
> 
> drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 1.0K Apr  8 23:40 ..
> ...

 Ich will das mal gerne aufräumen. Kann ich einfach folgendes machen:

```
cp -a /boot/boot/ /mnt/usb/

cp -a /mnt/usb/ /boot/
```

Oder auf welche Art und Weise bekomme ich das am besten wieder schön hin?

Danke für die Hilfe.

----------

## Genone

 *hitachi wrote:*   

> Ich will das mal gerne aufräumen. Kann ich einfach folgendes machen:
> 
> ```
> cp -a /boot/boot/ /mnt/usb/
> 
> ...

 

Nicht ganz:

```
mkdir -p /mnt/usb/boot

mv /boot/boot/* /mnt/usb/boot/

rmdir /boot/boot/

cp -a /mnt/usb/boot/* /boot/
```

(das Wichtige ist dass /boot/boot Verzeichnis zu löschen bevor man den Symlink zurückkopiert)

Oder, da ja bis auf "boot" beide Verzeichnisse identisch zu sein scheinen sollte ein

```
rm -rf /boot/boot

ln -s . /boot/boot
```

auch ausreichen (diese Annahme sollte man aber vorher überprüfen).

----------

## hitachi

 *Genone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oder, da ja bis auf "boot" beide Verzeichnisse identisch zu sein scheinen sollte ein
> 
> ```
> ...

 Es funktioniert. Deine Annahme war somit richtig.

Vielen Dank. Wieder etwas gelöst!

----------

